# Nur Unterschrit aus Bild selektieren u als PNG speichern



## thehasso (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meine Unterschrift eingescannt und möchte diese digital verwenden. So gesehen möchte ich diese in ein PDF Dokument einfügen, wenn eine Unterschrift von mir gefördert wird. 

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen diese Aufgabe zu bewältigen, ich habe leider kein Photoshop installiert und keine Kenntnisse in diesen Bereich.

Wenn jemand mir gerne helfen würde, schickt mir bitte die E-Mail Adresse in einer private Message ich schick dann die Unterschrift zu. 

Viele Grüße
thehasso


----------



## Leola13 (14. Mai 2012)

Hai,

wie willst du die Unterschrifz denn in ein PDF einfügen ?
Hast du Adobe Acrobat ? Der Reader reicht hier nicht.

.. und wenn du ein PDF Formular hast, wo du eine Unterschrift eingeben musst, geht dies (meines Wissens) mit einem PNG nicht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## thehasso (14. Mai 2012)

hallo,
ich hab so ein Programm das heisst nitro Pdf Reader, dort funktioniert soetwas wunderbar. Wie gesagt ich benötige nur eine Unterschrift in Png Format. Bis jetzt hat sich leider noch niemand gemeldet.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Mai 2012)

Hi,
wenn du deine Unterschrift doch schon eingescannt hast dann kannst du diese doch auch in dein PDF einfügen.
Ich habe jetzt dein akutes Problem noch nicht so ganz verstanden?

Viele Grüße


----------



## tombe (14. Mai 2012)

Und falls es daran scheitert das du kein Programm hast mit dem du die Unterschrift ins PNG Format umwandeln kannst, schau mal hier.

Auf dieser Seite kannst du Bilder, Videos, ... in beliebige Formate umwandeln.


----------



## thehasso (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 
die unterschrift ist auf einen Papier wo der Hintergrund nicht transparent ist. Vielleicht meldet sich ja einfach einer der sich das mal umsetzten möchte dann kann man besser sehen was gemeint ist.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## tombe (14. Mai 2012)

> die unterschrift ist auf einen Papier wo der Hintergrund nicht transparent ist.


Wenn das Papier durchsichtig wäre, dann wäre es kein Papier sondern Frischaltefolie **spaß**

Habe dir eben eine PN mit meiner eMail Adresse geschickt. Kannst mir das Bild ja mal schicken, dann schau ich es mir mal an.


----------



## tombe (14. Mai 2012)

Ok, Bild ist angekommen und ich verstehe jetzt (theoretisch) wo dein Problem liegt.

Dadurch das du bereits auf einem Formular unterschrieben hast sind jetzt die Linien usw. des Formulars in der Unterschrift zu sehen.

Wenn das auf dem Bild aber deine Unterschrift ist, dann frage ich mich aber warum du nicht einfach hergehst und nochmal auf einem leeren Blatt Papier unterschreibst und das dann einscannst.

Wenn man die Linien mit Photoshop oder was auch immer retuschieren will, hat man a) sicher mehr arbeit als wenn man es nochmal scannt und b) verändert man die Unterschrift zumindest ein bisschen.

Wenn du jetzt an keinen Scanner kommst, dann mach es so wie ich es oft mache.
Lege das Blatt flach auf den Boden und stell dich bewaffnet mit Foto-Handy oder Fotoapparat darüber und mach so ein Bild.


----------

